
Show HN: Make your grocery list with less typing - spihn3
https://grocerylistmaker.info/
======
spihn3
Hello HN, This is a simple side project I made to prepare grocery lists. Just
pick the items and your shopping list appears on the right (on smartphones,
you will have to scroll all the way down to get the list). You could then
print, copy or e-mail the list.

Tech: It is a static site built with vue.js, bootstrap. There is no database
or webserver. I bought the domain name for 88 cents and am hosting it on
firebase for free.

Why I built this: I have trouble focussing on my side projects. My past 4 side
projects never finished because they were too big or I lost interest. So, I
picked a simple pain point I myself had and built this.

Let me know what you guys think.

~~~
rakoo
> My past 4 side projects never finished because they were too big or I lost
> interest. So, I picked a simple pain point I myself had and built this.

As I don't need to do groceries that often, this is probably the biggest
takeaway for me. An inspiration.

------
bradknowles
Hmm. "Jin" as a beverage? Did you mean the alcoholic drink known as "gin"? ;)

Oh, and I suspect people might want to split non-alcoholic drinks from the
alcoholic stuff. Myself, I would use the word "beverage" to cover only non-
alcoholic stuff, while alcoholic drinks would go in a separate category of
"alcoholic drinks".

------
bradknowles
Have you considered letting people alter the order of categories? Or adding or
deleting categories?

For example, I would want Fruit first, then Vegetables, then Seafood, etc....

And what about saving different versions of the list with different names, so
that I could have one order for one store and then a different order for a
different store?

Thanks!

~~~
spihn3
Thanks for the feedback. Few people have asked me to open source this and they
were keen to add some features like the one you mention i.e being able to save
the lists, editing categories. I will clean up the code and release it soon.

------
clusmore
I'm not sure if this is something you can control but the little chat box in
the bottom right just says "Offline". I assumed this would allow me to enable
some kind of offline capabilities, not that it indicated that the support team
is currently offline.

~~~
spihn3
Oops...it actually means support is offline. Thanks for reporting it. I have
changed it to a more intuitive chat icon instead of text like "Offline". I was
a bit lazy to add a custom form to submit feedback, ended up using tawk app. I
can understand the confusion it might have caused.

------
qrv3w
Nice site!

It would be great if you could keep track of what people Add with the "Add
your own!" box, that way you include those basic things without having people
type them in each time. For instance, I noticed plain Cheese and Eggs are
missing and I suppose others would want those as well.

~~~
spihn3
Agreed, I was thinking of localstorage to store those "Add your own" items. I
have added cheese & eggs for now as defaults.

~~~
yodon
Seeing all the defaults you're adding, I recommend having a way for users to
remove default entries and/or ones they've added but aren't likely to need to
purchase again.

~~~
spihn3
Yeah, there needs to be a way to save "removed" and "added" items. I will add
this feature.

------
brone2
Cool type of Grocery list is the communal one on Goodneighbor Delivery

------
yodon
I love that one of the baking ingredients you can put on your list is "Cake"

~~~
spihn3
Thanks, I have fixed this. Should have been cake mix :-).

------
spihn3
The site was broken for safari. I have fixed it, hopefully should work now.

------
snowpanda
Looks great! You should add water (bottled) :)

~~~
spihn3
Thanks, added it under beverages section for now.

------
wingerlang
Maybe make added items default selected?

~~~
spihn3
This is a good idea.I don't have to start over for my next time shopping.
Thanks for the feedback. I will try to add this feature when time permits.

~~~
wingerlang
That is a good idea, however not what I actually meant.

I meant that when you add a new item to the lists (by entering in the text
box) it could be selected automatically - because if you add it, you probably
wanted to tick it but found it was not in the list.

~~~
spihn3
I added this feature yesterda i.e after adding new custom item its checked and
in the shopping list. I talked with another user (off HN) about this
yesterday, maybe it was you.

